# Wifi will not connect when showing



## adamscott36 (Aug 31, 2015)

iPhone 4, ios 7.1.2 
When i am trying to connect to wifi, it tells me "unable to join the network"
I have done all resets possible, and backed up and restored on iTunes. 
Any thoughts ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

What kind of Wireless network are you trying to connect to? What is the encryption level of it?


----------



## adamscott36 (Aug 31, 2015)

Just a home network, nothing crazy. worked yesterday everywhere. today nothing.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Try a reboot of the router to clear any active IPs.


----------

